# Scalloped potatoes



## blissful (Apr 3, 2011)

I made two casseroles of scalloped potatoes with ham.
One in a crock pot, three layers thick, on high.
One in a 9x13, two layers thick at 350 degrees F.

Layer potatoes, thinly sliced, onions, thinly sliced, bitesize good smoked ham, salt, pepper, flour, butter.
Fill casserole 2/3 full with milk.
Bake until it's done. (2 hours with a mess at the bottom of the oven--use foil to catch it.)

It's just after noon, and I believe the 9x13 in the oven will get done before the crockpot.
One is for eating, one is for freezing for another day in portion sizes.

I have 50 lbs of potatoes for $7.99 and I bet I can make good use of them. I will need to find 10 other ways to make potatoes, this is just one. Any novel ideas? Baked is good, oven fried is good, mashed with garlic is good.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 3, 2011)

Shepard's pie
Au Gratin potatoes
Oven Roasted


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 3, 2011)

How about a large dice, par-boil and freeze.  That allows you to choose later if you want mashed or country hash browns.  You could even par-boil shreds and mix with diced peppers and onions..


----------



## kadesma (Apr 3, 2011)

You might like to try this. We love it with steak or chops or even a sandwich. A fry with out the fry
cut 6 med potatoes into lenghtwise wedges peel pr leave unpeeled your choice. Place a shallow baking pan in a 425 oven with 6 tab. butter to melt. Add the potato sticks and bake 20-30 minTurn occasionally Sprinkle withsalt and 6 Tab of fresh grated parmesan return to oven for 2-3 min
kadesma


----------



## Somebunny (Apr 3, 2011)

Potato Soup, yum my favorite!
When we are grilling we like to slice potatoes and onions and cook them on the grill in foil packets.  I smear butter on the foil before layering the potatoes and onions on, then add some S&P sometimes I add sliced garlic.  DH uses olive oil instead of butter :-( 
Potato Pancakes, Potato Perogies, gnocchi?  I think you could freeze any of these.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 3, 2011)

Kartoffelpuffer! 2 large potatoes, grated (about 2-1/2 cups), water to which you add lemon juice, 1 boiled potato, mashed (leftover works fine), 2T milk, 1 egg, beaten, salt and pepper and about 6 T for frying.

Grate the potato into the water with lemon juice. Drain and squeeze out the liquid (collect the starch from the bottom of the bowl and add to drained grated potato). Blend in mashed potato. Beatin milk, egg, salt, and pepper to for a batter. If need be, add some flour for a stiffer patter. Drop 3-4 pancakes on a greased griddle at a time. Drain on paper towel. 

If you want, you can add garlic, caraway seeds, ground bay. We like this with pork chops or roast.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 3, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Kartoffelpuffer! 2 large potatoes, grated (about 2-1/2 cups), water to which you add lemon juice, 1 boiled potato, mashed (leftover works fine), 2T milk, 1 egg, beaten, salt and pepper and about 6 T for frying.
> 
> Grate the potato into the water with lemon juice. Drain and squeeze out the liquid (collect the starch from the bottom of the bowl and add to drained grated potato). Blend in mashed potato. Beatin milk, egg, salt, and pepper to for a batter. If need be, add some flour for a stiffer patter. Drop 3-4 pancakes on a greased griddle at a time. Drain on paper towel.
> 
> If you want, you can add garlic, caraway seeds, ground bay. We like this with pork chops or roast.


 
Those sound yummy!...I better get some lunch, I think I'm starving!  LOL!  I want some of everything I'm reading about!


----------



## JMediger (Apr 3, 2011)

Twice baked are always a favorite here...
Potato sausage (pork sausage mixed with shredded potatoes and onion, formed into patties and fried or frozen for later) ...
Corn chowder (I use purred potato to thicken it) ...


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 3, 2011)

Potato pancakes freeze very well. Cook them, let them cool then place them on a parchment lined baking sheet and place in the freezer till frozen.  Then bag in zip top freezer bag.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 3, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> Potato pancakes freeze very well. Cook them, let them cool then place them on a parchment lined baking sheet and place in the freezer till frozen. Then bag in zip top freezer bag.


 Thanks Dave. I've never had any kartoffelpuffer left over to freeze! Do you just reheat them in the frying pan or do you pop them in the oven?


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 3, 2011)

Perogies do freeze well. They can be a lot work...my recipe uses 10 lb of potatoes and makes 30 dozen or so perogies.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 3, 2011)

Croquettes
Gniocchi
dauphinoise
potatos anna


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 3, 2011)

Boil some extra ones and then the next day dice them into a cream sauce or cheese sauce.  Depression convenience food!   They are great with ham and a side of peas.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 3, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks Dave. I've never had any kartoffelpuffer left over to freeze! Do you just reheat them in the frying pan or do you pop them in the oven?



I reheat them in the toaster oven.


----------



## blissful (Apr 3, 2011)

All GREAT ideas, thank you.

The 9x13 pan was finished at 4 pm. The crockpot is just done now at 6 pm. 
I already had two helpings from the 9x13 pan, it was delicious. 

These ideas should keep me busy while we go through the 50 lbs of potatoes! These ideas seem pretty ambitious, where fore art thou, my energy!?!


----------



## Somebunny (Apr 3, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Perogies do freeze well. They can be a lot work...my recipe uses 10 lb of potatoes and makes 30 dozen or so perogies.


 
Yes CW, but aren't they worth it?   Seriously, they are alot of work, but a smaller batch might not be too bad.  This may be sacrilage, but my husband's Saskachewan aunt layers hers in a casserole dish with onions and sour cream and bakes them.  She made a giant batch for our wedding, have you ever heard of them prepared this way?  I usually just fry mine with onions and serve with sour cream.  but her recipe was sooo good!  I did get it from her but have lost it somewhere(it was for a humongous batch, I think she was a caterer at one point in her life)


----------



## taxlady (Apr 3, 2011)

Loads of good ideas. Here's another one: Moussaka, yum.


----------



## danpeikes (Apr 3, 2011)

Kugel, Hash Browns, Gnocci, Sheppards Pie, Chips, Fries, Mashed, Roasted, Baked, Hush Puppies.....


----------



## Somebunny (Apr 3, 2011)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Loads of good ideas. Here's another one: Moussaka, yum.



Love Moussaka, Taxlady!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 4, 2011)

Line a deep loose bottomed pie tin with thinly rolled puff pastry.
Thinly slice potatoes and onions, sweat in a lot of butter till part cooked, season with a lot of salt and pepper, cool then pack into the pastry lined tin, put on a lid of puff pastry, cut a hole in the lid, place on a heavy baking tray that has been heated up in a medium oven bake till golden.
Whilst the pie is baking simmer lots of chopped tarragon in heavy cream take of the heat and pour into the pie through the hole, as the pie cools top up if required.
Serve the pie warm with the remainder of the cream, a good Greek salad and sourdough bread.


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 4, 2011)

What a delicious thread...talk about comfort food. 
Thank you *Bliss* . 
*Bolas*, your recipe sounds so interesting and I just happen to have some puff pastry and fresh tarragon growing in my herb garden.
.


----------



## blissful (Apr 4, 2011)

mollyanne said:


> What a delicious thread...talk about comfort food.
> Thank you *Bliss* .
> *Bolas*, your recipe sounds so interesting and I just happen to have some puff pastry and fresh tarragon growing in my herb garden.
> .


 Mollyanne, you are just too nice, thank you. I found I liked the crockpot scalloped potatoes better than the oven baked, they were more 'saucy' even though they were made the same way. The lid on the crockpot kept the moisture in the dish.

Lots of good ideas, thank you!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jansson's Temptation is my favorite scalloped potato recipe. If you don't like anchovies, you can substitute pickled herring or smoked salmon...

Jansson's Temptation (Janssons Frestelse) Recipe - Allrecipes.com

This is similar to mine except I use milk (about 2/3 c) and cream (1-1/2 c) and Swedish anchovies (the brine is different--you can get them at IKEA). I also bake the dish for about 10 minutes and then add about 1/2 of the heated cream and milk, and add more after about 45 minutes...I could eat this every day...and I cut my potatoes in slices...and sweat the onions first, but otherwise it's almost the same <g>. I like it even better the second day. This is one of my top 5 comfort foods...


----------

